# The Youtube thread



## Arbiter (Oct 3, 2007)

pretty simple, post anything you find intreasting from youtube...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oRtrqhVe3Ao


----------



## webkilla (Oct 3, 2007)

Zips - by TM revolution

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cz5JxVXXGMA


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 3, 2007)

this was done in stepmania, not by me of course 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NNzeBjS_mCM

(Stepmania on pc.. you should try it, lol.. FAIL)


----------



## Jason_Ebonblade (Oct 3, 2007)

Star Wars, Darth Vader being a smartass.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5blbv4WFriM

Richard Simmons on 'Whose line is it anyway?'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTxkxG3DF4k

Love Letters (VERY FUNNY!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kGvtne2zfo

Doctor Tran (Also funny and random)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP0N7O5qRE0

Water Prank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7Eb8mZLJAM

Bush vs. Zombies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoXgRtDysLY

And these two are just funny how Fox tries to make everything look dangerous.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orpgUPNSRPI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l7ng-U_fks


----------



## Necrosis (Oct 3, 2007)

A mini episode of COPS with a Star Wars twist on it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcoZBDIPDP8&NR=1


----------



## Varg (Oct 3, 2007)

Focus - Hocus Pocus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpV5InLw52U.


----------



## Wivere (Oct 3, 2007)

fdhukiwoqrubdbvsdaifo


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 3, 2007)

Human Tetris.  'Nuff said.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgqOKj1hdXM&mode=related&search=


----------



## BryanB (Oct 3, 2007)

*Possibly offensive*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KUTWz7nu_wk


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 4, 2007)

hahahaha, human pacman  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWK_WyvHB84&NR=1

The human tetris one once hard as well :lol:


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 4, 2007)

BryanB said:
			
		

> *Possibly offensive*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KUTWz7nu_wk



OMG, that was freakin hilarious!


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 4, 2007)

a collection of some hilarous videos...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=b8sDYtxD-mU


----------



## Emil (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought this was funny...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_x_NDWdDIc

Unfounded hatred is hilarious!


----------



## Kilehye (Oct 6, 2007)

Anything showing the process of drawing is just awesome to me. :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jlCJcLfUq8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG17_woKGjs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvTFWD-dLk0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBIOq4P2Llg

And one I just can't believe sometimes, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU


----------



## Lenny (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.mister-fun.com/archiv/2007/08/05/lecker-spinnenbiss/
Dramatically-inclined wimp squeezing a spider bite. NSFW.

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=LWLbu1wIIEo
This is my christmas list in its entirety.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soj5lUdXI50
I..  yeah...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5592802075024518044
Watch this when you have a spare 80 minutes and you'll learn why we call them the Greatest Generation.

Even if they were crazy.


----------



## Sean Cross (Oct 7, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cUEkOVdUjHc

Learn English!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA

This is actually one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Definitely the best SNL skit out there.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 7, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> Zips - by TM revolution
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cz5JxVXXGMA



I thought this was amusing. You'd think there's about to be a big mecha battle but apparently not so with the singer dancing around the base :]


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abmbObP02IE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emu7P1yGg0k


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 7, 2007)

[size=medium]
GENTLEMEN, BEHOLD!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b8-rAj8z-8

"Nymphetamine" - Cradle of Filth

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6dW6aNAZGTM
[/size]


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNzZzsvOClc


----------



## dragonfan (Oct 7, 2007)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> hahahaha, human pacman  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWK_WyvHB84&NR=1
> 
> The human tetris one once hard as well :lol:



i've seen that one it's really hilarious and it really cracked me up big time.


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 7, 2007)

lol, just you making a quote of my reply makes me wanna see the pacman and humantetris again  its so hilarious. thank you for doing that DragonFan :lol:


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7gIpuIVE3k
GARBAGE DAY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9PqjMSNfkU
theres a party in my tummy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwfaceTfwYs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-CFKWCRAAA&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzDLCQEEvak&mode=related&search=
tim and eric, awesome show, great job

edit: another really good one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqcAkQXDFjw&mode=related&search=


----------



## Lobar (Oct 7, 2007)

What a Republican sex scandal looks like:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=A2y_LEbdEVE

(NWS, NMS)


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't look, this is some pretty nasty furry shit..

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=fRGUmAuSFxA&mode=related&search=


----------



## RailRide (Oct 7, 2007)

Darwin-ing , Houston Style!

Metro's Greatest Hits

(Note, all those drivers were making illegal left turns when they got whacked)


----------



## sateva9822 (Oct 8, 2007)

Lobar said:
			
		

> What a Republican sex scandal looks like:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=A2y_LEbdEVE
> 
> (NWS, NMS)



That was sooooo nasty, but so funny. OMG OMG every one watch it... do it now.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi4jpafu5z0

I <3 this video

This video goes out to all you Mages out there!


----------



## Oni (Oct 8, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi4jpafu5z0
> 
> I <3 this video
> 
> This video goes out to all you Mages out there!


That video screams Rilvor lieks buttsecks.




Joking, haven't watched it yet, and if it deals with WoW and doesn't include a ventrillo hacker, then I most likely will not watch it. ;d


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 8, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats ok your post screams you like eye secks 


Its actually fairly funny <.<


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sptkTmF8Jgk

Mozart done on a five string bass guitar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf56jYDv2fc&mode=related&search=

Mario played on an eleven string bass.


----------



## DarkclawTheDragon (Oct 8, 2007)

Jeff Dunham is great
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 9, 2007)

i love dunham, he is amazing lol, i saw the premier of spark of insanity


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Oct 9, 2007)

Fur con footage and an amazing song to boot. 
Sublevel 3 rocks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wlC9ydYE54


----------



## dragonfan (Oct 10, 2007)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> lol, just you making a quote of my reply makes me wanna see the pacman and humantetris again  its so hilarious. thank you for doing that DragonFan :lol:



np



			
				Lobar said:
			
		

> What a Republican sex scandal looks like:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=A2y_LEbdEVE
> 
> (NWS, NMS)



that's disgusting and made me want to puke at that video lobar ew.


----------



## FurryFox (Oct 10, 2007)

*Invader ZIM - Angry Earthen Polka* (4/5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJLcMr4CMBA

*Invader Zim - Weird Science* (4.5/5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bulcNidIR6Y

*Invader Zim- Kick the Can* (4.3/5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np6RZWWMrLE

*Gir Feet* <<<My Favorite one! (4.9/5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxefr2Eep5M

*Invader Zim-Runaway* (4.6/5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znro82aWgR8&NR=1

*Gir- Hit me up* (4.7/5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x29l90eaDpU

*Gir Compilation : Season Two* (4.8/5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc1dHtmmygg

*The Mom Song: Sung to the Willium Tell Overture* (4.92/5)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RxT5NwQUtVM



... Ill post more later ^_^


----------



## Wivere (Oct 10, 2007)

bfshagbvagthrhgdsgfsdag


----------



## ADF (Oct 10, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8ZD4_FL0ms

This allot of kitties...


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 10, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8ZD4_FL0ms
> 
> This allot of kitties...



Ow my god thats terrible, ow lol i almost wet my pants! its terrible and funny the same time.. imagine how it would be to be one of those kitty's just.. wtf?


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 10, 2007)

sorry for double posting but i wanna share this movie with you all, its from the game stepmania.. i recorded it in fraps and uploaded it to youtube,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH5oj4RbOSE

i am kinda proud on my final score.. however i wanted to have a full combo :? all those die hard stepmania people will call me a noob if they see this..

Anyways.. i don't care, i like it :wink:


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 10, 2007)

It's like if ping pong and the Matrix had a deranged child!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dcmDscwEcI


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 12, 2007)

Resident Awesome 4...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMbNPc4FqAw

Metal Gear Awesome... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGSmgYMWBaw


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 14, 2007)

Jerk arses picking on a youngling in Gears of War.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrqgWAzkx44&mode=related&search=


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 15, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Jerk arses picking on a youngling in Gears of War.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrqgWAzkx44&mode=related&search=



omg lol that one is so funny :3


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 16, 2007)

"Furries playing with their Escalade" (not for the faint of heart)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg
It's like a trainwreck.  A funny trainwreck...


----------



## Wolfstanus (Oct 18, 2007)

purple 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=p_81l4DXlwM


----------



## The Sonic God (Oct 18, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AE3dRBlQjTE

It's stupid! ^^


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 18, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AE3dRBlQjTE
> 
> It's stupid! ^^



Dude, TSG!  What's up.


----------



## The Sonic God (Oct 18, 2007)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> The Sonic God said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I dunno. I like watching dumbasses tear holes in the universe. XD

Nice to see you here.


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 18, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AE3dRBlQjTE
> 
> It's stupid! ^^



Somebody has waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on their hands to figure that out.


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 19, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AE3dRBlQjTE
> 
> It's stupid! ^^



i would so try that myself if i had some old microwave laying around..


----------



## Emil (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZDo5_6gnYg

EVIL!!! The last minute is the best.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 2, 2007)

Town celabrates Ninja Parade...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=r_QLUJHaB6U


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJDr6lCf4s0
Combine Nation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Gaki5bRh-Y
Civil Protection

Two of my favourite Gmod videos


----------



## WHPellic (Nov 3, 2007)

Why you shouldn't poke a koala:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXKCp_wQoZY

Worst Barbie commercial ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hAdWqmWDRM

Sonic X / Family Guy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8_opDNLOxI


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hfljB2wQD8

DO WANT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N11Gx37eBw

lol GMod shenanigans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akNJ6S2UqsE

Epic costumes.


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Nov 5, 2007)

Just thought these were funny, the animation is pretty good too. Part 2 & 3 are on the side or appear after this vid.

Amy the Squirrel in "At the Movies"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIPQgA_lRmA


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob88_NBDNxs

Spaghetti is BUURRRNing!
My stuff is BUURRRning!
I'm BUURRRRning!
The king is reTUURRRning!


----------



## Blue Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=34KxmCQD0V8
Banned xbox commercial


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkz6GIWQwWk

Automated Big Brother fun.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 9, 2007)

Funny reactions to very disturbing video(i've never seen the real video, and i never will after seeing these people react to it)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7GOFrbDAhUU


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 21, 2007)

Robot Chicken Gummi bear...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cU5V5zXH9Uw




should have been here in the first place. my bad if you thought the thread i put it in was spam-ish, cause it actually kind of was. again, my mistake


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 21, 2007)

Portal-Still Alive (Warning, major spoiler alert)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RthZgszykLs


----------



## Emil (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icNni9aW3LA

Wtf...


----------



## Faradin (Nov 27, 2007)

My semi-newest music video!! =3
http://youtube.com/watch?v=g8nApiIGhIw
Also, go to my profile and watch the others...some suck, others are good. Namely this one. PLEASE RATE D:


----------



## MrRetroFox (Stryder) (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yd7-4-ehBQ

The Amusing Childhood of Dr. Robotnik.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 28, 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4eOhivaiCY

just a shame i didn't record my last try.. i got double A back there >.<


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo


----------



## chronoteeth (Nov 28, 2007)

Youtube poop.

Where there's smoke
They pinch back


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 28, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo



Boot for the head


----------



## MrRetroFox (Stryder) (Nov 29, 2007)

a little something i made to prank the more fanatic Halo 3 players...

*****WARNING: BE PREPARED TO TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN IMMEDIATELY***

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiU6JOpczwM


----------



## MrRetroFox (Stryder) (Nov 29, 2007)

chronoteeth said:
			
		

> Youtube poop.
> 
> Where there's smoke
> They pinch back



Woah... someone here knew bout Youtube Poop? O.O


----------



## MrRetroFox (Stryder) (Dec 2, 2007)

am i the only oen who bothers with this thread anymore?  anyway, here's a Music video i made of the Sonic Anime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJrKX8c4rvA


----------



## Oni (Dec 2, 2007)

A bit repetitive MrRetroFox (Stryder), although you definitely have  your audio/video timing down.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wvUYFeJXh0&feature=related


----------



## Wolfattak (Dec 2, 2007)

This one is for the gents

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw&feature=related


.......................................................................................................


----------



## Oni (Dec 2, 2007)

Wolfattak said:
			
		

> This one is for the gents
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw&feature=related
> 
> ...


Personally, I think:
Anyone who follows "bathroom etiquette" is obviously homophobic. ^.-
Much though was put into that creation. hhmph.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FZHNqiDuSA


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 2, 2007)

From the Jackass Tv series PARTY BOY!!!!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y_4Kb7hhnLM


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIz6LcpVGHs
Every gamer should see this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOEKBC1JPz4 - I find this funny XD (best watched from a neutral standpoint of PC Vs MAC )


----------



## Emil (Dec 2, 2007)

Spengebab!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-9Tho7a4TI

EmilAnarchy: Im in your heads, killing your childhoods


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 2, 2007)

Awesome's Creed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRQFOJZ-2Ic

Awesome Rising: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQtp_1DPW4U


----------



## Owlperson (Dec 2, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sTWCt4DehKI

Poor little owls get eaten...by their big brother.


----------



## Emil (Dec 2, 2007)

Awesome Dug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FevsznBDKLg


----------



## stoelbank (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaHS-y_mapQ

This video is extremely cool, its about crysis.


----------



## Oni (Dec 3, 2007)

Owlperson said:
			
		

> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sTWCt4DehKI
> 
> Poor little owls get eaten...by their big brother.


It is amazing that an owl can swallow something so large without breaking it into smaller pieces. They are such beautiful creatures yet they eat their own kind, as children.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulIjaeg2ez0


----------



## Akko (Dec 3, 2007)

Meh ima jus post all the vids i could find. might post more if i find them.

dude kills himself in halo 3 with a traffic cone-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym0BtwmCvoc

Naruto parody (nsfw i guess)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj58k5O1Qkw

Kaze no Stigma gone Stupid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw2hqPo-Q74

Amv Comedians 7 (probly saw but meh)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iONrQ_PBpWk

Bounty Hunter who dont do anything amv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuQdXV9Dg8w

Rune Soldier - Irish drinking song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6URK4iTGZk

Lifes gonna suck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOXpJdoPy7A


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 3, 2007)

These are several of the weirdest but hilarious videos I've ever seen:

Titanic Titey
http://youtube.com/watch?v=udvIup6kueQ

Los Simpsons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xh0BQ2ahyo&mode=related&search=

Charlie the Unicorn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPONTneuaF4

Trekman on a Plane...with SNAKES!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ucHpbfs4rk&feature=related


----------



## LobaHuskita (Dec 3, 2007)

Peter, The No Trash Cougar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scT6KSyVemI


----------



## Oni (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnYoanP_m3E


----------



## Oni (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX3VmDgiFnY&NR=1


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB2MUTnDOIg

A video commercial that I can't help but laugh at :lol:

It's a commercial from some sort of comedy, so I hear


----------



## Emil (Dec 4, 2007)

CRAB BATTLE!!! :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zToHqKrHrqo


----------



## Oni (Dec 5, 2007)

More eye candy which is being played with "Wolf" by Iced Earth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVew5h17JNc&feature=related


----------



## Owlperson (Dec 5, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> It is amazing that an owl can swallow something so large without breaking it into smaller pieces. They are such beautiful creatures yet they eat their own kind, as children.



It's sad, yes. People assume it is natural but animals have the capacity for limited moral thought as well and there are animals I'd consider evil...like this little wol. Mum was wrongly thought by some people to be eating the chick herself but she is just trying to salvage what remains of her brood before Evil Chucky Wol gets it.

Barn owls are very beautiful and most wouldn't do that. There are lots of lovely owl videos on YouTube that aren't bad (or show naked abuse of the bird itself), like this one from Finland:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=z98IhNXIdOU


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN0LQJLabqA

Test drive of the world's smallest automobile.


----------



## Akko (Dec 7, 2007)

K heres more...

United States of Christian Magic
Keichii is a Scatman
WoW - Wedding Crashers
WoW- Balance
A Eureka 7 Flash
Nununene (Bunny Girls)
Lucky Star Tenzen
Shoo Fly
Over 500 DESU Combo
a Mouth full of Crabs


----------



## MrRetroFox (Stryder) (Dec 7, 2007)

i have way too many ideas in my head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXWYIL7g3Fs


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 9, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> CRAB BATTLE!!! :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zToHqKrHrqo



LOL CRAB BATTLE!!!!!!!!!! this dude makes the best videos


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 9, 2007)

The really popular Boten Anna


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CL2hetqpfg

Giant Centipede Attacks, Eats Mouse!


----------



## Akko (Dec 10, 2007)

yet another installment of crap iv found

Got Milk? (nsfw)
Tail Gropage! (nsfw)
OMG!  (ignore the title the guy gave it)
Dont Ask
Karin Waka LAKA
Spiders on Drugs
Mega64: Dead Rising

Hehe...
Full Haruhi Dance
Haruhi dance attempt
Haruhi Dance Live


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 10, 2007)

Ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring.
 Banana Phone!


----------



## Oni (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8RZ_FCIFyo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8b5ruc_-E&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inA-36YRV0Y&feature=related


----------



## Oni (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJeG5T9ScD8

I think Anne Lennex is absolutely beautiful(even with make up) ^.^


----------



## Foggy (Dec 19, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=myB_8UPTGBQ

if its already on here i appoligize, but this really is a must see.

Ladies and gentlemen, the Tourettes Guy


----------



## Oni (Dec 19, 2007)

Foggy said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=myB_8UPTGBQ
> 
> if its already on here i appoligize, but this really is a must see.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, the Tourettes Guy


Wow. I do not understand how that man can keep his composure.


----------



## LimeyKat (Dec 19, 2007)

IM IN UR MANGER KILLING UR SAVIOR
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AVZczLuoJoU

She She She She's A Bombshell
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zOhwPn8ws1o

Bike Messengers Are on Crack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR2ygFn-yR8

Hifana - Wamono
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vhmdBuEm4rs

Cherry CHOCOLATE RAIN...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2x2W12A8Qow

wooooooooo! 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2-5jVB6QZPw

Urban Ninja 1 and 2
http://youtube.com/watch?v=olKl7D55ol4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9nVENReGBY

Team Ryouku Ninja Training Camp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhscgfYraf4


----------



## dragonfan (Dec 19, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi4jpafu5z0
> 
> I <3 this video
> 
> This video goes out to all you Mages out there!



that one screams buttsecks in my brain and that is so dirty.


----------



## BryanB (Dec 19, 2007)

Worst movie scenes (don't know if it's been posted already)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG3gj43Hg0Q


----------



## Option7 (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OTlDOljVRI


----------



## Oni (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm76b8tzzWI&feature=related


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 20, 2007)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgEiFYs2kWk[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTiMV1Vv1Tw[/youtube]


----------



## Oni (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll4St_IWIsA&feature=related
*attempting to learn how to embed youtube videos into forum post*


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 20, 2007)

it was in a recent forums update the other day
new youtube tag
[youtube]
url for said video to be linked/embedded etc..
[/youtube]


----------



## Oni (Dec 20, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> it was in a recent forums update the other day
> new youtube tag
> [youtube]
> url for said video to be linked/embedded etc..
> [/youtube]



[youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuwDchgJ9rY&feature=related
[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulIjaeg2ez0[/youtube]

ha! Much appreciation to you Black Dragon. ^.^

Evidently some files do not function properly when using the youtube tag.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 20, 2007)

i mean this IS the youtube thread afterall....
seems the perfect place to try out the new tag right?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck14LKBI9GM[/youtube]


----------



## Oni (Dec 20, 2007)

[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EWgTSk4VIUU[/youtube]


----------



## zombowshep (Dec 20, 2007)

the song that can make me happy when im down 




http://youtube.com/watch?v=-EeZRBStMNQ&feature=related


----------



## Oni (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YJ3BTKMILw&feature=related
(3rd dancer is amazing)


----------



## Paul Revere (Dec 20, 2007)

Watch in horror as Americans die in a concentration camp:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moFv2zGF4Gk[/youtube]

EDIT: Hillary Clinton's new YouTube video

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzBvQ9EeF3k[/youtube]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd61LnxqSng&feature=related

WARNING: THIS IS NOT SAFE FOR WORK DUE TO THE AMOUNT OF SWEARING.


----------



## dragonfan (Dec 20, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Robot Chicken Gummi bear...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cU5V5zXH9Uw
> 
> should have been here in the first place. my bad if you thought the thread i put it in was spam-ish, cause it actually kind of was. again, my mistake



that one is so wrong and weird.



			
				Wolfattak said:
			
		

> This one is for the gents
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw&feature=related
> 
> ...



oh god that is so disgusting and nasty TMI


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 21, 2007)

This is the most hauntingly beautiful voice I have ever heard! It's really unique! Listen!


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 21, 2007)

kinda cool for people who dont care and care alike... fire spinning vids and what not... mainly of one of the best in the.... umm... group that does it .. :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C6fyfif35A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehDAI_mWHYc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVp6zjuxrmk&NR=1   not nick, but 2 other really good spinners (I like the guys style more, but I'm a movement whore)

these are probably only interesting to a very small number of people here on the forums *shrugs*   lesson vids that I was looking for advice in =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObeWAuKi4IM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhWmJs8-d2c&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9PvtqbU8zQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpNYuEv6fTQ  - silly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5TfLSMr8QE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXJaMevBPXs   - more flower prettyness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypvk_lZ--TY  "swinging things on strings" woot!
... yeah I'm stalking nick woolsey... he's freaking awesome in every way... even if he is still banned from the US *sad face*
course he gets to travel... EVERYWHERE else.... in the videos of him seen here you see Canada, Austria, somewhere in the Asian world...switzerland workshop... and of course... "we're on a boat"  ... and he has crazy pants
well okay so I was just looking up playpoi videos *shrugs*


and that's how I spent my morning after work


----------



## Oni (Dec 22, 2007)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> This is the most hauntingly beautiful voice I have ever heard! It's really unique! Listen!


I am fond that Adelio Altomar although I do not find it to be "haunting".


You would most likely enjoy this: http://youtube.com/watch?v=6wpPk8qk3uQ

I want to learn how to play that with my violin soon ^.^


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 22, 2007)

I like it better like this 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=by8oyJztzwo


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 22, 2007)

what better way to celabrate Christmas then by watching this...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2qOpm1w9wHk


----------



## Emil (Dec 23, 2007)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twyAkERgdL0[/youtube]

AGH!!! MOTHERLAND!!! :lol:


----------



## MadPlumber (Dec 27, 2007)

*Indian Version of Thriller*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASfNXGBeh9E[/youtube]

It's kinda catchy.


----------



## Molotov (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UFvVQuXFaU

Because nothing (In the Superfriends universe) is funnier than Wonder Woman doing a deep voice tone.


----------



## Oni (Dec 28, 2007)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuwDchgJ9rY[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll4St_IWIsA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 28, 2007)

It's tickle me Emo!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4nRNYG_xM2U


----------



## Molotov (Dec 28, 2007)

Grandma and Loc Dog scenes from "Don't Be A Menace".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB6GTzTXbeI


----------



## Oni (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjvugJ2rFM&feature=related

I envy those artistic fighters. Taekwondo is so much more entertaining that boxing. 
It is like watching little dragons tail lashing eachother.


----------



## Oni (Jan 1, 2008)

HUGE SPIDER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DsaXfNgQZ4&feature=related

Crabs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhtpYSmpvOM&feature=related


----------



## Molotov (Jan 1, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> HUGE SPIDER
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DsaXfNgQZ4&feature=related
> 
> ...



Spider Dog and Huge S. Crabs rock, even if the S. Crabs creeped me out ^^.

Yoga Flame

September


----------



## Oni (Jan 1, 2008)

I think the first few hallway scares are hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMIRK8e0EG8&feature=related


The last few pranks are absolutely hilarious(thing jumping out of the painting)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL-YZfy7r9U&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mexs8T_Dnw0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxoIVyMjfmU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MFXvz9DlWg&feature=related


----------



## Molotov (Jan 2, 2008)

OMFG. Teh horror. Anyhoo...

I'm sure most of you will remember this good favorite ^^


----------



## Oni (Jan 3, 2008)

Molotov said:
			
		

> OMFG. Teh horror. Anyhoo...
> 
> I'm sure most of you will remember this good favorite ^^


Oh man,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKZVnCGFnsM


----------



## Oni (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll4St_IWIsA&feature=related


----------



## Molotov (Jan 3, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> Oh man,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKZVnCGFnsM




I see jo' maze and I raise thee, this.

And just for kicks.


----------



## Oni (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddMowxKchko&feature=related


----------



## Molotov (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been beaten :O
*headshot'd*


----------



## Oni (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob1yhtHzSUI&feature=related


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xilOgjeEwPg


----------



## Oni (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxa0mnDj0bs&feature=related


----------



## Molotov (Jan 4, 2008)

The Landlord. Fear her.


----------



## Oni (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8NQ9mKbAtI&feature=related


----------



## Oni (Jan 5, 2008)

I love these kids.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2josUqMTUmE&feature=related


----------



## Oni (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcsvm_rcmDw


----------



## Molotov (Jan 5, 2008)

All three PWN for these reasons:

1) Funny-ass prank.
2) Mad Kid DJ Skillz.
3) Thickness.


DO. WE. HAVE. A. PROBLEM?

Scooby-Doo Poop

And a Poem.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jan 6, 2008)

Best Drew Carrey show episode ever!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUZuV0xce3A&feature=related


----------



## Oni (Jan 11, 2008)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC4HhI0bK4c[/youtube]


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63HnjTPL5VA -probably NSFW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLWhN34nIBc "IDOLA" hath the immortal feather


I love that boss....


----------



## Oni (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, the crazy progrmming one can find in SL. hehe


Mofo was evil.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoYbDAohOAQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmJzmO0JeMM

Try beating that thing in the hardest difficulty.
*old video gaming memories flood back*


----------



## Oni (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSgcYfpGX5U&feature=related

#4 battle scenes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwrsbJDe9tE&feature=related


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 11, 2008)

Ugh I hated that boss. When I first started playing he owned me so many times, I wasn't very good at dodging.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSDB5zErn0Y


----------



## Oni (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwrsbJDe9tE&feature=related

The action in that video is one of the few things which excite me.
I love that little demonic energy gauntlet fist thing.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 11, 2008)

I heard DMC 4 is supposed to be good. I dunno myself, too busy with Halo 3 at the moment


----------



## Oni (Jan 11, 2008)

Meh, I probably will not play either. *sighs*
College awaits me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym0BtwmCvoc Halo related


----------



## Oni (Jan 11, 2008)

*cries* 

It's so beautiful

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3lKzgP4ROo&feature=related

I had forgotten about the devil may cry series.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjj95esAmrU&feature=related


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 12, 2008)

this is just bloody awesome and i love breakbeat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p27Dl859A8

combine nation. this kicks ass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJDr6lCf4s0

this is just freaky :s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhLdYAjRCG4

and just watch this, the lyrics to the song are awesome lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7trYznDu7yw


----------



## Oni (Jan 13, 2008)

Just cut your losses Nero, Dante is the boss here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bo9W40goCU&feature=related

Dante is the victor, unless Nero busts out some killer straitforward objective attacks.


----------



## lobosabio (Jan 13, 2008)

Titanic in five seconds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LtYk7wsFnk


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 14, 2008)

snatch quotes. its the best movie ive ever seen
http://youtube.com/watch?v=q8XaVWAsT9A


----------



## Oni (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T95RnJ1ATD8

Wow.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jan 24, 2008)

Me and some friends playing rock band.

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii231/TundraWolfBlade/?action=view&current=NextToYou.flv


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 24, 2008)

the british army at its best xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxQPbLIsmh4

Room Cleaning procedures
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R89vhiua35A


----------



## Oni (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udFb14Or0x8&feature=related


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jan 24, 2008)

For those of you who are Silent Hill fans...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neS5QtU2xRE

This ones also pretty funny---PG rated 300 trailer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqiSkd1M6k


----------



## DoggyStyle (Jan 24, 2008)

The Best Music-Video ever made (do ya a favor and look it):


Aphex Twin - Window Licker


----------



## Molotov (Jan 25, 2008)

Daria Theme

Quizno Commercial


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a song I like. Most of you will probably hate it because it's not head-banging thrash metal or dance music, but this my favorite Madonna song.
Like a Prayer


----------



## Oni (Jan 26, 2008)

Madonna has such a beautiful voice. ^.^

Regardless, the music video is still somewhat odd and almost disturbing to me. *laughs*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9xtYEX9KDwY&feature=related
The music video is incredibly "cheesy"; however, I think the music is nice.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=seJfibYQgRo


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 28, 2008)

This is pretty crazy:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8K_NQe57C-k


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 29, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bslPzFMldwM


Little Something from Mad tv


----------



## Molotov (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my god! It's a lamp! Priceless.

Meanwhile, here's a Capoeira Demonstration video.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL, great advertising!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoLdONp-enc


----------



## Arbiter (Feb 4, 2008)

old funny Ikea commercial


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsQXQGaasUg


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYWtAdBWtfg

Random....


----------



## Paul Revere (Feb 5, 2008)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> LOL, great advertising!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoLdONp-enc



That's just a parody of this video from Mad TV:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYDoO_4WTSs

"ask your dealer if it's right for you" lol.


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you think you can survive this SHMUP game? ^_^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDBT2gGKlDk


----------



## Sevask (Feb 7, 2008)

lol much. thats all i can say 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpsTago5agU
a short clip of "Invader Zim"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc
spiders on drugs


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 7, 2008)

Most awesomest video ever.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CUod3jGQt0U


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 8, 2008)

the most awesome music vid ever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sbQ0hqH9ZU


----------



## Arbiter (Feb 10, 2008)

It's as Halo Thing. part 1/4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pZZ5EmdCbdg


----------



## Sunglasses (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the greatest thing I've ever seen.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q


----------



## Molotov (Feb 11, 2008)

It's a mohawk.


----------



## Yojimaru (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted, but I love this skit!  http://youtube.com/watch?v=6pvZWIY_SZE


----------



## RailRunner (Feb 13, 2008)

One of THE BEST ORIGINAL videos on youtube:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rC8VzVmNPOI

The world must be informed of this dreadful plague!


----------



## Oni (Feb 13, 2008)

Yojimaru said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been posted, but I love this skit!  http://youtube.com/watch?v=6pvZWIY_SZE



"So if I decide to go with your wireless plan, what are some of the benefits?" 

"POWARRR, UNLIMITED POWARRR!!!" *electricity* "Minutes I mean Unlimited MINUTESS!" hehe


----------



## Arbiter (Feb 13, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jmILQRgFxbg


The most pathetic exvuse for a LARP i have ever seen. but it's damn funny ^^. STRAGIHT UP NERDCORE!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Bert and Ernie go brutal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InZNBcJTmWs

Arby 'n' the Chief: Episode 3 - "Attitude"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzgXGACAU20


----------



## Faradin (Apr 29, 2008)

My most recent video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyrrECfBOuM


----------



## Azure (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A0rwG39Jzk


----------

